# [Oracle] Sprache in Oracle SQL Developer umstellen



## Thomas Darimont (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

da ich lieber mit der englisch-sprachigen Oberfläche von Oracle SQL Developer arbeite (insbesondere weil einige Begriffe im deutschen sehr irreführend sind,..."Chain" wird zum Beispiel mit "Gruppe" übersetzt etc...) hier eine
kurze Anleitung wie man den Oracle SQL Developer auf englisch umstellen kann.
Getestet mit der Version 3.1 (http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-developer/downloads/index.html)

Dazu muss man im Installations-Verzeichnis z.Bsp.: C:\development\tools\sqldeveloper\ide\bin

In der Datei ide.conf

Folgende JVM Option (z.B. am Ende der Datei) hinzufügen:

```
AddVMOption -Duser.language=en
```

Gruß Tom


----------

